# Packing heat.



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I saw that on your FB but couldn't read it. That is %$%&* hilarious !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Who ever said granny couldn't take care of herself............................LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for Granny !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

*Right on Granny.*


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

That's some funny stuff!!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

THATS AWESOME!!! Way to granny! My theory is the more law abiding citizens carrying the better.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

HAHA! Gotta love it. I was pulled over a couple weeks ago and got asked to step out for a field sobriety test because he smelled alcohol. (yea, like i am drinking in the middle of the day while driving my family around).

Anyway... it was quite comical to be out there on the side of the road with a fully exposed, full sized 1911 .45 in an OWB holster WHILE doing this sobriety test. His comment was simply "Don't point it at me and we'll be OK". I had a rifle in the front seat with me too and he only asked if it was loaded.

Some of these guys are OK.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Was it Nicole ?? LOL


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

My daughter just got fired from Texas Roadhouse for carrying her concealed to work with her in her purse. Her truck was broken into tuesday this week, and when the cops and all were at her truck she set her purse down to do something and the pistol showed a bit and her boss saw it. Needless to say we arent supporting their restaurant chain anymore, the freakin commie aholes. That particular restaurant has had numerous employee vehicle breakins, one woman was held at gunpoint and they have no security nor cameras---but NOW they are getting cameras.UP YOURS TEXAS ROADHOUSE


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> My daughter just got fired from Texas Roadhouse for carrying her concealed to work with her in her purse. Her truck was broken into tuesday this week, and when the cops and all were at her truck she set her purse down to do something and the pistol showed a bit and her boss saw it. Needless to say we arent supporting their restaurant chain anymore, the freakin commie aholes. That particular restaurant has had numerous employee vehicle breakins, one woman was held at gunpoint and they have no security nor cameras---but NOW they are getting cameras.UP YOURS TEXAS ROADHOUSE


Thats sad... are you on Facebook? These big companies take notice REAL FAST when people post stuff like this on their Facebook walls. I like that restaurant too, but they are sounding more and more like McDonalds with their policies.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear that AZ22. It's a sad comment on society when people stick their noses into things they shouldn't. I would imagine they'd hail her as a hero if someone would have held up the restaurant now wouldn't they ? I'm with Chris. Get on FB and rant as much as you can. When Don told singlesix to do it. You saw the results. Good luck, hope it all works out for your daughter.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Unfortunately my daughter is distraught right now and doesnt want me to confront her boss or anything. Im a hands on type of guy and she fears what I might or might not do. I was wanting to post a front page article in the local newspaper on the documented breakins there and the hold up; as well as lack of security or cameras.(Now they are putting in camera surveillance) But I dont want to have my daughter at the same time refuse to tell me anything by not doing things against her wishes. It makes me so mad i could bust, especially when she was legal in all aspects of the law--just not company policy there. The waitresses get off after all the customers are gone and they have been walked out by some of the other workers--but that in of itself isnt going to stop a determined criminal. Im going to wait let her cool off and try again for her permission to pursue some justice against corporations etc that tie the hands of legal law abiding citizens simply because they have issues with guns. I told her to go eat there and ask her boss " well do you think im carrying now or not?"grrrrrrrr,,.......I'll think of something--but ultimately its going to mention him by name as well as a corporate big wig who was there as she was fired as well, I know both names and I'm going to mention the break ins and hold up trying to hit their pocket books. When Im not working Im going to carry signs just off their property where would be patrons can see the number of vehicle breakins by number etc. They will wish they never fired anyone for exercising legal self protection in a discreet manner. By the way along with my daughter, her friend was also summarily fired for the same reason-the same day. She wore hers on her ankle under her pants, but we suspect a friend of hers ratted her out--but not my daughter as I made explicit numerous reminders to her not to mention to even your best friend. Sorry I'm ranting and all, I'm livid. And no I dont do facebook as I dont like their info collecting software etc....no privacy. My daughter does however--so maybe I can convince her--I'll have her read here what has been said about the results. And thanks all.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree about facebook and the lack of privacy. But I could see where it could help in a situation like hers. Newspapers are another great way of informing a lot of people too. Just be careful and dont let your emotions get you into trouble.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

22 PM me the big wigs name..I know a few of them with TR.
What the guys said about FB is correct they don't like it one bit. You getting in the middle of it is just going to make things worse..Trust me... Company policy pretty much rules. Her saving grace COULD be bringing up the safety issue and the record of that particular parking lot. Managers and corporations have a duty to reasonably protect their employees at all times, and that includes walking out to their cars after a shift. As anyone should know they have a wad of cash on them, and it probably is company policy that servers not be allowed to walkout alone,. Security cameras do not constitute reasonable protection as they are not capable of preventing anything and will only serve to further protect the corporation from liability in most cases. A security guard would be reasonable IMO.
Tell her to cut her losses and go somplace else...with a safe parking lot.
Where in AL. are you ?


----------

